# Walk Up Unlock - ummmm...where is that feature?



## harrison987 (Jun 30, 2018)

So...I have seen screens shots and videos, clearly showing this in the main "Locks" menu. However, that feature is missing on mine. I have the Walk Away Lock option...but nothing that allows me to choose to lock when I walk up to the car.

Was that feature removed?

For now, the only way for me to unlock the car, is to pull the handle...at which point the door opens and mirrors unfold.

Or is that what walk-up unlock is?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

You must now pull the handle. At one time early on it was as you approached the car, but it caused too many problems with cars in garages, etc. If you were out around your car but not even getting in it, then the car would constantly lock and unlock just because you were in the vicinity. It's been changed.


----------



## jsmay311 (Oct 2, 2017)

harrison987 said:


> Was that feature removed?


Yes.


----------



## harrison987 (Jun 30, 2018)

Great!

At least I know the app is working correctly!!


----------

